# 2010 Altima/Transmission



## dwcoach (May 21, 2015)

I purchased a 2010 Altima 4 weeks ago with 80K miles. The car runs great but on a 80 mile trip last week it suddenly lost power and acted if it had a governor
and would not go over 65mph. It also lost power going up hills. I did a carfax and found that it had a new radiator around 50K and was traded 8K later. I took it too the Nissan place and they said they could not reproduce the problem so Nissan will not let them do anything without them reproducing the problem.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's usually tough if not impossible for a technician, no matter how good, to fix a problem he can't experience and reproduce.


----------



## nyclewis (Jun 5, 2015)

The CVT went into fail-safe mode, it was overheating. I have 80k on my 2010 and just had the transmission replaced, Torque Rod Service Kit, & Oil Cooler Kit installed. Replacing the transmission fluid made it worse. They dropped the transmission pan and saw debris (metal) w/dark fluid and a burnt smell. If the radiator isn't OEM, it may not be cooling properly. I've read a lot of posts from service techs on all the forums and one of them ran into the CVT overheating with an aftermarket rad. Replacing with the OEM resolved. Throwing a lot at you, but 80 miles isn't that far. If you have an extended warranty, would have the stealership look at the service bulletins that are out there.


----------

